# Bands And Tubes For Rocks.



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I see a lot of people are using rocks of various sizes. Looks like a lotta fun. Fellas, what are some good band or tube setups for the medium to heavier rocks. Anything out there that will zing them along at a good pace? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey TN,
 Decent sized rocks can be a blast-Old Rufus has shown us all that! On flat rubber,go with a straight cut. You don't need the taper and they will last longer. Gum rubber cut at around 5/8" or more wide does a nice job. All the Latex ( including Thera Gold ) can be cut at 3/4" wide-except for the really thicker stuff ( .050") if using that back it off to 5/8" or so. Depending on your draw length,try a sling assmebly cut at around 9"s for the flats. On tubes,Trumark has those RR-1's that I have always thought as being good. Of course there are the varied looped tubes set-ups but i'm no expert on those. Good luck with the rocks! Flatband


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

107 rubber bands with trumark pouches or barnett pouches


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I forgot about the 107's and also chains. They are both great with rocks! Good reminder Crapshot! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

5/8" gum rubber is my all time favorite followed by #64 rubber band in a 333 configuration.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm using what I have available and that's thera-gold, staight cut and 5/8 or 3/4 inch and cut about 8-9
inches leaving enough room to play with pouch and fork ties.


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I shoot mostly rocks lately and there are very much the same principles as with other ammo.
20mm straight cut and ca.220mm long TBG is a great plinker but ammo size is limited. Although in half butterfly it stings like ****

















25mm is more versatile but with smaller ammo you get handslaps. I am building a bit wider version of the above with forktips suiting 25mm wide straps of TBG.
BDW I find barnett pouches way to big however I don't use golf balls as ammunition








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry about this one. I have messed up the image and can't edit my previous message ;(


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, a lot of good information. I will try as many as possible. Have any of you tried double theraband to get the larger rocks going at a good pace? Back in the winter also tries double 107's just for kicks but can't really remember (crs) the results. The singles sound like the better route though. Thanks again. g


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You don't want to overpower the rocks, that will just lead to them flying all crazy.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info. So too powerful is not good. Then the theory is get them going at a decent speed and let the mass do all the work? Thanks for the help all. Much appreciated. ;-)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

tnflipper52 said:


> Thanks for the info. So too powerful is not good. Then the theory is get them going at a decent speed and let the mass do all the work? Thanks for the help all. Much appreciated. ;-)


You got it!


----------

